# Delivery of sailboat



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Any one with an idea of how to get a 27 ft. sailboat to the Philippines? or where to buy one there?
Thanks 
Duke


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Uhhh, sail it there?!


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

duke,

Start with the following URLs - there are others I''ll post if I can find them. I know someone who used the SeaLand folks recently with good results. The 3rd URL is a directory. Good luck!

http://www.btx.co.uk/sealand.htm
http://www.brownmarine.com/BTC.htm
http://www.auto-transport-boat-shipping.com/boat-transport-directory.htm

Wayne


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thanks for the info wayne Iam sure it will be helpful
regards,
duke


----------



## pgraves1 (Sep 19, 2001)

If you had the time, you could always put up a post for a small crew to sail it there or hire a delivery captain and crew. I myself have never sailed there but would possibly be interested in the experience. I do know of other people that have made a temporary career out of doing such a thing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

try BoatsPhil.com - Philippine Used Boats and Yachts for Sale for Philippines boat sales

Or BoatsPhil.com - Philippine Used Boats and Yachts for Sale fto have a custom boat built in the Philippines. Might be cheaper than purchasing or delivering.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You'd be hard pressed to find a delivery captain that would deliver a 27' sailboat from the US to the Philippines. Much better off shipping it via Dockwise or better yet, buying it in the area.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

What SD said...

While Tania Aebi might give it a shot, I don't think she's available... Maybe Dogsailors?


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

anyone notice the original post is from 2001?


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Hire some Somali pirates to take it there for you. They could keep any spoils they could capture on route and you might not have to pay them, much.
Somali pirates were not such a big issue in 2001. 
Tsk, tsk, SD, replying to an 8 year old thread. Throw the dog a bone!


----------



## micksbuddy (Aug 11, 2006)

Really! I'd think Dog woulda been all over that!


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

micksbuddy said:


> Really! I'd think Dog woulda been all over that!


That was the funny part and the only reason I responded!


----------



## nightowle (Aug 2, 2006)

bubb2:

Ha Too funny. Folks got caught again! You gotta love it!


----------

